# Pathetic.... Just got this



## Viper_SA (25/3/15)

Just got this email at work..... 









NEWSLINE

The “Smoking Policy” has been amended to ensure electric cigarettes. The following additional point has been added to the policy. Please ensure that those currently using the mentioned type of cigarette comply with the section below.



Electronic cigarettes will be allowed on site. The requirement for smoking electronic cigarettes on site will be exactly the same as for smoking normal cigarettes. Smoking Electronic cigarettes may only be done in Designated Smoking areas on site. No person will be allowed to smoke electronic cigarettes in Control Rooms, Offices, Mess Rooms, Bathrooms, etc.



Smoking Policy





Regards,



SHERQ

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (25/3/15)

Hehe. Pretty standard nowadays. I can't even vape in the parking garage  

Sent from my Note 4 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## FireFly (25/3/15)

Viper_SA said:


> Just got this email at work.....


And that my friends, is why I am so happy to work remotely from home on international clients...
No Corporate bollocks... Rules and Regulations, No Politics, No Traffic  (except for the bathrooms in the mornings...)

Sorry to hear that @Viper_SA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZeeZi169 (25/3/15)

My Workshop is a smoke free zone but its vape friendly

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (25/3/15)

Viper_SA said:


> Just got this email at work.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Time to stealth Vape.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## WHITELABEL (25/3/15)

That sucks sorry man

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## LandyMan (25/3/15)

BioHAZarD said:


> Hehe. Pretty standard nowadays. I can't even vape in the parking garage
> 
> Sent from my Note 4 using Tapatalk


Jip same here ... but I love how our guys quote the Tobacco and Controls act that e-cigs are classified as tobacco products ... WTF?!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex (25/3/15)

Just get one of those new asthma inhalers

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (25/3/15)

LandyMan said:


> Jip same here ... but I love how our guys quote the Tobacco and Controls act that e-cigs are classified as tobacco products ... WTF?!



Yup. Utterly ridiculous. First they look at me like i am gonna disappear in a cloud of vapor then its no no no no you cannot smoke here


----------



## baksteen8168 (25/3/15)

I'm Lucky - The guys in my office actually gives me kak if I don't vape... They say it makes the office smell nice. (all of them are non smokers)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Riaz (25/3/15)

We have the exact same policy

I still vape in the bathroom: take long deep pulls and exhale slowly 

There is no way i am going down 4 floors to get outside to vape

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (25/3/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> I'm Lucky - The guys in my office actually gives me kak if I don't vape... They say it makes the office smell nice. (all of them are non smokers)




That is awesome. I so wish i could vape in my office

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (25/3/15)

BioHAZarD said:


> That is awesome. I so wish i could vape in my office



There are some joose's smells that they don't like - like Krave Gold - but this I just vape while I am out on call.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necris (25/3/15)

Im lucky in this sense,i am the team leader with my nearest manager in JHB 1000 k's away.
for now im able to vape at my desk,if anyone complains i just close my door

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## FireFly (25/3/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> some joose's smells that they don't like - like Krave Gold



LOL, My Mrs. Hates that one too.... Too funny... Tastes better than it smells I guess...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (25/3/15)

FireFly said:


> LOL, My Mrs. Hates that one too.... Too funny... Tastes better than it smells I guess...


Mine despises the smell of Gambit... So I usually vape that outside with a nice glass of Whiskey... Under a starry night. lol


----------



## Dirge (25/3/15)

Such a pitty @Viper_SA I'm lucky here too, can vape at my desk all I want all day, no one minds. 

It's a bit tough on my juice reserves at times.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (26/3/15)

Same policy for me as well @Viper_SA 
Sucks big time man!


----------



## Viper_SA (26/3/15)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Same policy for me as well @Viper_SA
> Sucks big time man!



Maybe I should insist on a designated vaping area away from the smokers


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (26/3/15)

I think it's just BS because the policy states that you are prohibited from the 'burning of tobacco'. With vaping we aren't burning any tobacco!


----------



## LandyMan (26/3/15)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> I think it's just BS because the policy states that you are prohibited from the 'burning of tobacco'. With vaping we aren't burning any tobacco!


Same here. They even give a definition of tobacco products, which is the burning/chewing of tobacco, and then continues to say ecigs are tobacco products. Idjits

Sent from my SM-T535 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA (26/3/15)

lol, must be what we call an "ID10T" error


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (26/3/15)

It's just dumb to be honest! It's a total lack of education!
I have no idea how they come up with crap ideas like this!


----------



## Marzuq (27/3/15)

i vape in my office. my boss recommended a while ago switching to the twisp so that we can 'smoke' at our desks.
the general rule however is that we treat it as conventional smoking and use designated areas. Ill do so when im told to. i just make sure not to leave plumes of vapor so that they dont have reason to kick me out


----------



## John (27/3/15)

At my office, I used to sit in a dark corner. It was vaping bliss, I would puff away all day. Then our team moved to a larger area and now I have a breathtaking view of the Indian Ocean and the Durban coastline but am sitting opposite members of another team who don't like vaping. I now have to leave the building to sit with the smokers and it's BS because I quit smoking a year ago and now I have to inhale second hand smoke??


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (27/3/15)

Hate the second hand smoke, makes my chest sore/tight. Can't breathe properly afterwards.


----------



## zadiac (27/3/15)

Viper_SA said:


> Just got this email at work.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where do you work? (If you don't mind me asking)


----------



## vaalboy (27/3/15)

John said:


> At my office, I used to sit in a dark corner. It was vaping bliss, I would puff away all day. Then our team moved to a larger area and now I have a breathtaking view of the Indian Ocean and the Durban coastline but am sitting opposite members of another team who don't like vaping. I now have to leave the building to sit with the smokers and it's BS because I quit smoking a year ago and now I have to inhale second hand smoke??



One of my customers has a "premises" no smoking policy which means that smokers have to actually stand on the pavement outside their walls to smoke. It's waaaay to much PT when I visit there and as a result I've suddenly developed a weak bladder and vape totally undetected in the toilets.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (27/3/15)

Lol, it's still a pain to go and sit in the toilet @vaalboy but yeah better than the PT.


----------



## Coera (27/3/15)

Haha, as i am typing this i am struggling to see the keyboard through the vapour.....lol can vape anywhere and mostly i work outside so no probs for me...i am getting a strange look sometimes from people thinking....what the hell are you smoking.....!! Vaping is very under educated here...!! 

Good luck guys,

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Viper_SA (27/3/15)

zadiac said:


> Where do you work? (If you don't mind me asking)



I work at one of the production plants at a not so well known factory in Sasolburg. I swear sometimes I think the production teams exist solely for the amusement of IT and SHE departments


----------

